# hair drier questions



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I just hold by the nozzle.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Gave up trying to use the dryer tools and called CS on the K9II slit nozzle this morning. All I had to say is slit nozzle and she told me what the problem was without me even telling her anything.
Turns out one of their parts suppliers sent defective parts. The rubber are less dense and too long... quality control needed??? as they sent them out anyway. But they were great and a new nozzle is on the way free of charge. LOL for once it wasn't user error!

I do have to say this thing is really great... I could do all 3 dogs in less than 2 hrs ... it took more time than this just to do Sipsy's over abundant coat with the little Metro 4.0. This was worth the investment!


----------

